# Hello From Ohio!



## Amour (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello all!

My name is Amour and recently me and my husband adopted a three month old kitten who's the cutest guy in the whole world. He likes sleeping with the baby bunny I got for Christmas. They have a lot of fun together.

Hello everyone!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Those pictures are adorable!


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Awwwwww.....sooo cute!!! Welcome!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Cuteness overload! :love2 Thanks for sharing these adorable pics, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi! A cat snuggling with a bunny...how adorable!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello Amour and welcome to Cat Forum from a fellow Ohioan.

Very cute pictures! What are their names?


----------



## LaylaBB (Jan 2, 2011)

So adorable!


----------



## hdunne (Jan 2, 2011)

That is so cute! The bunny is taking the hug remarkably well, I think.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Soooooooo cute!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, I never saw a cat and bunny being friends before. They are so cute together! I wonder if they just don't know any better? LOL. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Amour (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello everyone and thanks for the warm welcome!

The kitty's name is Gatico Man, and the bunny's name is Bunnicito Man.

And yes they are actually good friends. They sleep together, play tag together, wrestle, lick each other and even play with the same toys.
They have a great time together.

We love them very much and am very happy to be a part of this forum!

I was wondering if anyone knew of that cat website where you can make a little webpage for your cat and be buddies with other cats and you can give them 'warm pat's? It's not Catster. It's something else.


----------

